# I am a Spamming Piece of Shite!



## telford (Jul 12, 2008)

WE ARE WHOLESELLERS AND DISTRIBUTORS OF BUTT PLUGS! ONLY USED ONCE! BY THE WAY MY THUMB IS UP BY BUTT RIGHT NOW AND I LIKE IT!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 12, 2008)

*LOL* I love the way Adler "corrects" these posts! Awesome!!!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 12, 2008)

Funny thing to "distribute"....
Good one adler


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2008)

Whats that smell?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

telford said:


> WE ARE WHOLESELLERS AND DISTRIBUTORS OF BUTT PLUGS! ONLY USED ONCE! BY THE WAY MY THUMB IS UP BY BUTT RIGHT NOW AND I LIKE IT!


So that's you a "spamming piece of sh*te" unplugged then....?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Love how you guys show your creative side with these things....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)




----------

